# 32 gig TP for 149.99 (only could get it to work with chrome)



## adamfuhrman (Aug 22, 2011)

https://www.insight.com/search/ppp.web?materialId=FB356UT#ABA

Just ordered 4 with next day shipping.

Came out to be 172 including shipping and tax, each.

Hope you guys get through. They have 680 in stock still supposedly.

Also dont bother calling. after 45 mins I spoke with a woman and she said the calls for the sales team are being rerouted to the operator and there is about an hour and a half hold time.


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

16GB also available and in-stock: https://www.insight.com/search/minippp.web?materialId=FB454UT#ABA


----------



## adamfuhrman (Aug 22, 2011)

Didnt see that they still had 16 gig ones left.

I hope anyone without a TP can get one.


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

16GB are going very quickly, I imagine they'll be gone within a half hour.


----------



## rposa (Aug 23, 2011)

Had 2 in my cart, got to the point of checking out, put in CC# and ... "An error has occured"

Now the website is down.


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

Got a couple orders in for 16GB and 32GB. However, their ResellerRating is dismal. Perhaps it's all just a scam: http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Insight
I guess we'll find out.


----------



## rposa (Aug 23, 2011)

I hope they're not a scam! A lot of those reviews are from more than a year ago - And there's very few of them. A few disgruntled customers are better than a LOT of them..  I just got an order in for 2... There were 8 in stock when I got my order in. Now it says call for availability on the 16g. The 32g they say they have 570..


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

At least I have faith in my credit card company if they try to **** me :smile3:


----------



## robsonline (Jul 28, 2011)

Woohoo! I made it through checkout without the site going down! I was able to snag a 32 GB Touchpad. I wonder how long it will be before I will see an email with shipping confirmation?


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

Many people on the SlickDeals forum have the *Contact Sales Rep (1)* status, too. So expect that. No one knows what it means yet.


----------



## chriszwho (Aug 23, 2011)

I've been trying to order for 12 hours and couldnt get through.


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

32GB is out of stock now. Insight TouchPad sale is dead.


----------



## rposa (Aug 23, 2011)

And anyone who ordered form them is likely screwed.

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=3495&page=5&p=71972&viewfull=1#post71972


----------



## robsonline (Jul 28, 2011)

I just checked my bank, and Insight has already charged my CC. My order did not go through until this morning, so I hope it will not be too difficult to get the charges reversed if they are truly out of them. This is starting to be not worth the hassle.


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

Credit card companies are good about disputing charges. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------

